# Yet another dbus/udisks issue. [SOLVED]

## The Unabeefer

Hey there. I've spent the past day+ exhausting every option I could find / think of... so I'm finally turning here for help.

THE ERROR:

```
# udisks --mount /dev/sdb1

Cannot find device with major:minor 8:17: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
```

THE BACKSTORY:

I've recently removed e17 and all non-essential applications (audacity, k9copy, transmission, etc... nothing life-threatening) from my system, changed to the desktop/kde profile, done all the necessary uDNv world updates and rebuilds, before installing KDE4 more-or-less fresh.

Absolutely everything works wonderfully, except my external devices aren't detected (by the device notifier, dolphin).  They show up just fine in /dev but when I try to mount them in a console (as root and/or my user) or in spacefm (my fall-back file mgr), I get the above error.

I have tried an empty-tree world rebuild; I've tried un-installing and re-installing dbus, udev, udisks... as well as tested a few different versions of udisks (as kde4 pulls in an older one than is currently available) but to no avail.

[panic] HELP!! [/panic]

I can/will post my emerge --info and whatever is needed if someone has any clue about my problem! It always tends to be something so very simple, and I end up feeling quite stupid... but I would appreciate any direction with this.  Thank you kindly!!Last edited by The Unabeefer on Wed Jun 20, 2012 4:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

The Unabeefer,

No need to panic - I just discovered this here 

```
root@gentoo-gateway junk2 # udisks --dump

(udisks:1416): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

root@gentoo-gateway junk2 # 

```

I hardly use the cl udisks, so I was surprised by this   :Sad:   I  don't see a bug written on it so I'm curious if anyone else has this problem   :Confused: 

----------

## The Unabeefer

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> The Unabeefer,
> 
> No need to panic - I just discovered this here 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, I get that too... but are you at least able to mount your disks?? I can only do that as root manually in command line... and I have to do any file moving/copying as root.    :Sad: 

I'm hoping you're implying it's not just me and that maybe it'll get fixed soon! I like it when I'm not the only one with a problem.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## BillWho

The Unabeefer,

I'm not sure, but I think it's a polkit problem. I just got a message from pcmanfm when I plugged in my external backup drive about unauthorized something or other and polkit was in the message.

I always mount it from a script anyway and that worked fine   :Very Happy: 

----------

## The Unabeefer

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> The Unabeefer,
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think it's a polkit problem. I just got a message from pcmanfm when I plugged in my external backup drive about unauthorized something or other and polkit was in the message.
> 
> I always mount it from a script anyway and that worked fine  

 

I remember seeing something in the messages when I re-installed polkit, but it didn't seem to be anything that had to do with my issue. I think I'll do it again and find out.

----------

## BillWho

This is the message I get: trying to access any unmounted partition from a bookmark. Otherwise I get a blank window.

```
Not authorized to perform operation (polkit authority not available and caller is not uid 0)
```

 :Confused: 

It looks like there's something in the works http://cgit.freedesktop.org/udisks/commit/?id=203533a089ffcfc7c0238e75a5fa6603e0a42b42  :Very Happy: 

----------

## The Unabeefer

Yep, as I said... something simple.

Just run this as root:

```
# usermod -d /var/lib/polkit-1 polkitd
```

 and either reboot or logout or whatever.

It's been mentioned in a thread before... and it was definitely in the messages for the upgrade to polkit 0.106  I just happened to pay more attention to the bit about adm being the preferred group over wheel now.  Anyways, all fixed for me. Morphinominal!

----------

## BillWho

The Unabeefer,

Thanks for that info 

I read that message in the ebuild, but it just didn't click for some reason  :Sad:   I was checking an strace cursing and scratching my head   :Rolling Eyes:  You saved me some aggravation    :Very Happy: 

----------

## OPelerin

Thanks for the tip it works like a charm now

----------

## supernovae

 *The Unabeefer wrote:*   

> Yep, as I said... something simple.
> 
> Just run this as root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for finding that, wish i'd paid a bit more attention too.  :Razz: 

----------

